# [SOLVED] All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Right off the bat I must tell you I have only used Win 8 a few times "on this LT". It belongs to a friend and I can usually get him out of trouble. This time not so much.

It is a HP Pavilion and that is really all I can tell you about it. Below is why:

When I power up the machine it opens to "what I presume is the Desktop" OK. However there is only the clock, Wi-Fi and Batt/AC icon on the screen. There are no Apps showing, no Charm Bar and no keyboard shortcuts work at all. If I click any place on the screen it opens to a gmail sign in page and that is it.

Now the clincher is that this is his wife's machine and she can't remember the PW for this gmail account. So I can't even sign into it to see if that even brings me anyplace beyond the gmail account.

One thing I did notice was that an automatic update did download itself while I was writing this. I shut down and let them load and restart hoping maybe all would be well on the restart. Not that lucky.

Oh, and did I mention he did not receive a disc with the machine nor was he in tuned to create a Rescue Disc.

Any ideas how to get him out of this jam.

Thanks,
KAHSR


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

I probably should also mention that I get nothing hovering my mouse in the lower right corner. I didn't want to assume folks would know this


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

What is the model number? (Should be on the bottom of it).


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

ProtectSmart


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

ProtectSmart

I couldn't see any #s on the bottom so I opened the battery area.

I found some #s here is what I found:
Product E0L69UA#ABA
Model # 15-e018nr
RTL8188E

I hope one of these helps me.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

HP doesn't recognize "ProtectSmart".










How about posting a clear pic of the model number?


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



SpywareDr said:


> HP doesn't recognize "ProtectSmart".
> 
> How about posting a clear pic of the model number?


Here is what I was able to get for you:







I hope this helps.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

Looks like HP's System Recovery Kit for your HP Pavilion 15-e018nr Notebook (4 Discs) is available for $0.00 (US only). You can start the process by entering the Serial number on this page.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



> Software & driver downloads HP Pavilion 15-e018nr Notebook PC | HP® Support


From the Start page, type *CMD*. A search box appears. Right click the *CMD *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow *and press enter. This will replace any missing Windows System Files. 
If you need to reinstall, Your HP computer has a Recovery Partition that will set your computer back to Factory Defaults, it will wipe any of your personal files, so backup first. 
Performing an HP System Recovery (Windows 8) | HP® Support


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



SpywareDr said:


> Looks like HP's System Recovery Kit for your HP Pavilion 15-e018nr Notebook (4 Discs) is available for $0.00 (US only). You can start the process by entering the Serial number on this page.


Well, I figured it would be a good investment for them to have the discs for the future. When I enter the Model # they are telling me it is an incorrect model #.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

That page is asking for your SERIAL number, (not the model number).

The Serial number shown above is: 5CD32128TK


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



SpywareDr said:


> That page is asking for your SERIAL number, (not the model number).
> 
> The Serial number shown above is: 5CD32128TK


Oops, so it was "red faced". I put that in along with the zip code and they indeed charge for the disks. They charge $12.00 plus shipping and tax for a total of $17.11 which is still cheap insurance. Thanks for bringing that to my attention

KAHSR


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

Since you have a recovery partition that you can reinstall at any time, the only time you need a recovery disc is when the HDD actually fails.


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



spunk.funk said:


> From the Start page, type *CMD*. A search box appears. Right click the *CMD *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow *and press enter. This will replace any missing Windows System Files.
> If you need to reinstall, Your HP computer has a Recovery Partition that will set your computer back to Factory Defaults, it will wipe any of your personal files, so backup first.
> Performing an HP System Recovery (Windows 8) | HP® Support


Thanks for all the info. I am unable to use the keyboard at all and I have hovered the mouse all the way around the screen and there is no Start, charms, nor apps. 

I was able to get to the Admin cmd prompt via F11 but when trying to run the scannow I received this message "Windows Resource Protection could not start the repair service.

It looks like a Full Recovery to me.

KAHSR


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

Well that just got canceled for me. I went in to do the recovery and I was greeted with this "Unable to reset your PC. A required partition is missing. This just gets better and better.

KAHSR


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

Also I just tried to do a Refresh just for the goof and I am told "The drive where Windows is installed is locked. Unlock and try again.

I am not sure but I think that is what I have been trying to do from the get go 

KAHSR
frustrated...


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

Funny thing I just noticed when opening the cmd prompt. It opened as:
Administrator :X:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe

Where on earth did the X come from? I have never seen such a thing.

Also while I am at it how on earth do you create the right pointing ^ in the cmd prompt window?

Thanks All,
KAHSR


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

If you are booting from a Recovery DVD or Windows DVD the command prompt will create a Virtual Drive (eg) *X:\Sources *or if your HDD has failed. 
On another computer, download *Seatools *from my signature, burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD in the troubled computer and run the Short and Long tests on the HDD if either test fails the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



KAHSR said:


> Also while I am at it how on earth do you create the right pointing ^ in the cmd prompt window?


Type the command:

prompt $p$g​
The "$p" is the path and the "$g" adds the ">".


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



SpywareDr said:


> Type the command:
> 
> prompt $p$g​
> The "$p" is the path and the "$g" adds the ">".


Thanks, I spent tooo much time trying to find this out on Google. Whoever would have thought up something like that


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



spunk.funk said:


> If you are booting from a Recovery DVD or Windows DVD the command prompt will create a Virtual Drive (eg) *X:\Sources *or if your HDD has failed.
> On another computer, download *Seatools *from my signature, burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD in the troubled computer and run the Short and Long tests on the HDD if either test fails the HDD needs to be replaced.


I am not booting from a Win DVD I am getting it using F11 and going into the repair area. When I click on the Go To Command Prompt I get the X:\ instead of a C:\.

I am not really clear on how to do as you requested but I will give it a shot tomorrow and let you know how I make out. I did however while in the repair area test the DVD players operation in both tests and they both failed. So I am not sure if it will even read the CD now that I am thinking about it. I tried a couple of different CDs just to be safe and they both failed.

This one is really getting to me, I have been using computers since the Commodore 64 back in the late 70's and repairing and tweaking computers since the 90s and have never had to send one out. Sure wish I still had that old puppy now. Who would have ever believed we would come this far?

I sure would hate to have to "Cry Uncle" and have my Buddy send this machine out.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



> On another computer, download *Seatools *from my signature, burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD in the troubled computer and run the Short and Long tests on the HDD if either test fails the HDD needs to be replaced.


*F11 *takes you to the *Recovery Partition*, this loads a_ Virtual _Drive (RAM drive) and gives it the drive letter *X: *Much like booting from the Windows DVD's Command Prompt. 
No need to throw in the towel just yet. First test the HDD. I think your HDD may have failed, to test this theory, on another computer, follow the instructions in the Quote above. Once you have burned the *Seatools* CD, put it into the troubled computer and boot off of it. Run the Short and Long tests on the HDD. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

The internal *prompt* command has been around since MS-DOS version 2.0. (Yep, I'm old. )


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



spunk.funk said:


> If you are booting from a Recovery DVD or Windows DVD the command prompt will create a Virtual Drive (eg) *X:\Sources *or if your HDD has failed.
> On another computer, download *Seatools *from my signature, burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD in the troubled computer and run the Short and Long tests on the HDD if either test fails the HDD needs to be replaced.


Hi spunk.funk, I have been trying to figure out how to do as you suggested but am at a loss. I have downloaded Imgburn w/o a problem but I don't understand how to download Seatools using it. Can you give me some guidance on this.

You can email me if you prefer.

Thanks,
KAHSR


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



SpywareDr said:


> The internal *prompt* command has been around since MS-DOS version 2.0. (Yep, I'm old. )


LOL, yes I am "pickin up what you're layin down" my first machine was a Commodore 64 Oh the good ole days.

KAHSR


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

Instal *IMGBurn* on to your computer. Now Download *Seatools* from my signature, save the *Seatools* Image file to your desktop. Put a blank *CD-R* into your burner, start *IMGBurn* choose to *Write Image File to Disc*, browse to the *Seatools* Image file on your desktop.
After that is complete, put the newly created CD into the troubled computer. Restart, You may need to press* F12* and go to *Boot Options* and choose CD rom drive as *First Boot Device*. Or you can boot into* Setup* (Bios) go to *Boot Priority*. Here select the CD/DVD rom drive and using your arrow key move it to the First Position. When you restart with the CD in, it should say *Press Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD*. Accept the terms of the software. then Select your Hard Drive. Choose to do the Short test first, and if that passes, select Long test. It will take a while. If either tests fail the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

Thank you, I did as suggested (everything) but I have a problem. I created the Sea Tool ISO CD and verified it was indeed created. I then went into the BIOS and moved up the internal DVD/CD to start first. I installed the CD and rebooted. I could feel the E: drive running then up pops the original screen I showed in my above screen shot. I shut down and tried it again with the same results.

I was so certain this was going to give me an idea if it was the HDD or not. I truthfully don't think it is but I sure would have loved to have verification.

KAHSR


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



spunk.funk said:


> *F11 *takes you to the *Recovery Partition*, this loads a_ Virtual _Drive (RAM drive) and gives it the drive letter *X: *Much like booting from the Windows DVD's Command Prompt.


Ah, thank you I have never seen this before. I am on a whole new learning curve with this new OS. Just Happy I am not to old to keep learning :whistling:.

KAHSR


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

When in the Bios after moving CD/DVD to First Boot Device, be sure to _Save and Exit_. 
If you didn't get the *Press Any Key To Boot from CD/DVD *message with the disc in, either your CD/DVD drive is not the First Boot Device in the Bios, you can also Press *F12 *to change the boot order one time. 
Or you didn't burn the CD properly. Try the CD on another computer, if it boots that computer, then the CD/DVD drive is not first or the CD/DVD drive is not reading your disc.

The *F11* recovery. the *X: *drive RAM Disc, and Bios options to set CD drive first have been around for years, they are not new in Windows 8.


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

I am certain the machine was set up to boot via CD first as I went back in and reset it so I didn't forget to do so later

I will try the CD in another machine tomorrow and see if it works if not I will burn another and try the process again. 

I took SS of the Verification of the CD burn:



















[The F11 recovery. the X: drive RAM Disc, and Bios options to set CD drive first have been around for years, they are not new in Windows 8.]

I know about F11 recover and Bios options I use a lot but never noticed the X: designation before.

Thanks for all the help.

KAHSR


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

The *IMGBurn *log looks good. Be sure to change the *Write speed *to the lowest possible speed for your media. Be sure to only use Name Brand CD-R blanks (eg) *Verbatim, TDK, Sony* etc. And not generics. 
If that still fails, you can make a USB Flash drive with *Seatools *How To Create Bootable USB Disk For Seagate SeaTools For DOS | Megaleecher.Net You need to change the Boot Order to USB in the Bios.


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



spunk.funk said:


> The *IMGBurn *log looks good. Be sure to change the *Write speed *to the lowest possible speed for your media. Be sure to only use Name Brand CD-R blanks (eg) *Verbatim, TDK, Sony* etc. And not generics.


Hi, I used a Verbatim Disk to create the "Tool". I did as you suggested and ran through the process on my Win 7 HP LT and it ran just as you described it would. 

I also ran both Disc Drive tests again on the Win 8 machine and they both passed so I know the E: Drive is working properly. I found out I wasn't patient enough to let them run their course. What I don't know is why the Sea Tool CD does not run on this darned machine.

KAHSR


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

I have another question you may be able to help me with. I ordered and received a 4 DVD set of Disks for this machine from HP. I have no clue if it has the License # on it or not. Bill "of course" has no idea where he would find the # as he believes that everything that came with the machine is in the folder he provided me with. It is not and I have no way of going into the machine to get it.

I know there are and have used programs to search for all of your "product" License #s. My question is: Is there possibly a portable one that will read them and show them w/o having normal control of the machine?

Thanks,
KAHSR


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

In the new *UEFI *Bios that all new computers in the last year or so come with that have Windows Pre-Installed, the Windows Product key is burned into the Bios chip. So, if you reinstall from the Recovery Partition or if you replace the HDD and use the Recovery DVD's, Windows is pre-activated, and there is no product key required. 
If you're having a problem with the Seatools CD, try the USB Flash Drive options.
If you are still having problems, you can always back up the users files to a USB HDD and reinstall Windows from the Recovery Partition by pressing *F11 *at bootup.


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*



spunk.funk said:


> In the new *UEFI *Bios that all new computers in the last year or so come with that have Windows Pre-Installed, the Windows Product key is burned into the Bios chip. So, if you reinstall from the Recovery Partition or if you replace the HDD and use the Recovery DVD's, Windows is pre-activated, and there is no product key required.
> 
> Now that I did not know! That is incredible no wonder we couldn't find the License # anyplace.
> 
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

No worries, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All apps and Charm Bar missing from Desk Top*

Thanks for everything everyone. I ended up doing a reinstall via disks purchased from HP. Everything worked as planned, now I just have to repeat all of the tweaks I had previously made for her. I also plan to install Malwarebytes Pro to the machine.

I found out yesterday that she never renewed the preinstalled Norton after the free 60 days. She said she tried to but couldn't figure it out. I have to figure this is why she got such a bad attack on the machine.

I never particularly liked Norton as it is just too intrusive on one's machine. After installing Malwarebytes I will be completely removing Norton as I normally do.

Be Happy and thanks again everyone especially spunk.funk for some very good information for future use .

KAHSR


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are most welcome. 
Norton has really disappointed me recently. Malwarebytes is just one of the tools you should be using. We suggest uninstalling Norton and installing the free Microsoft Security Essentials. Together with Malwarebytes they catch most of the known viruses today


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

That is what I have been using since MSE came out and I have been pleased with the results.

I have read that Avast Free is the way to go. I have used Avast in the past with good results but went with MSE when it was offered. I feel that who better knows the threat to a product better than the provider themselves.

KAHSR


----------



## haneyedw (Sep 4, 2010)

I too have no love for Norton, Same reason as above. make sure you run a search afterwards as it leaves behind many files on your hard drive.
I have been Using Avast free for many years and put it on hundreds of computers, also Malware bytes and Ccleaner for file clean up and Safe registry cleaning. Good Luck I just bought a Hp windows 8 laptop. it is really a learning experience for almost any tech. I am going to use Classic shell widows 7 that might be a good approach for your friend instead of the windows 8 boot desktop. Hope this helps 
Ed


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

I have hated Norton for decades. Yes, they have you use their removal tool which removes just what they want it to remove.

It seem I have heard about the Classic Shell Win 7 before. I will have to Google it to see how to do set it up.

Sad story but I think I have to do everything all over again because I messed up the spelling of the last name when setting up the Windows account. Then I added the correct name and deleted the wrong name now I am unable to sign in to windows "again".

KAHSR


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I highly recommend Classic Shell, if your main problem with Windows 8 is the look. Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


----------



## KAHSR (Jan 5, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> I highly recommend Classic Shell, if your main problem with Windows 8 is the look. Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


Thanks again spunk.funk, that is just what I want to do as soon as I resolve my problem.

If you would be so kind as to see my new post I sure would appreciate it.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...isting-ms-acc-long-in-813114.html#post5016578


----------

